
Let's stop using iris dataset - amrrs
https://twitter.com/grrrck/status/1270420823489359874
======
amrrs
Just realised there's a blogpost attached to it
[https://www.garrickadenbuie.com/blog/lets-move-on-from-
iris/](https://www.garrickadenbuie.com/blog/lets-move-on-from-iris/)

------
KKPMW
No one associates Fisher with iris, he is better known for maximum likelihood,
ANOVA, design of experiments, and the idea of random sampling.

So here is a proposal: in protesting Fisher let's stop doing randomization.

